# Hallo!



## Tlaloc (Apr 6, 2007)

Freshly registered newbie here! I havent used a discussion forum in ages, so this is kind of odd, but I'll introduce myself.

I an undergraduate student at ccsu (chemistry major, w00t!). Many ages ago when I was probably around 8 or 9 I studied Mu Duk Kwan Tang Soo Do for about a year or two and got up to I believe 8 or 7 gup orange.  Now, about 10+ years later, I recently became involved in the university's karate club that teaches Cheezic Tang Soo Do. It was an absolutely incredible feeling to get involved in the martial arts! Every single class I felt so honored to be wearing a white belt again- eager to learn as much as I can and stick with what I started over a decade ago. I am approaching the end of my second semester of being with this club and I will be testing for the rank of 7 Gup purple in about a month from now! 

I'm eager to learn whatever I can from this forum!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 6, 2007)

c'mon in, sit down, take yer shoes off (no, maybe skip that part) and make yourself at home. Plenty of nice folk in here to help when needed.

 Buzz


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT!  Enjoy the show.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome and Happy posting


----------



## stickarts (Apr 6, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 6, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## matt.m (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Tames D (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting, and best wishes with your upcoming test!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 6, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT ... good luck on your upcoming test and happy posting!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Zida'sukara (Apr 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Apr 7, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Train Hard and Stay Safe..


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 7, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## exile (Apr 7, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk,Tll... it's good to have you with us. You've come to the right place!


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT and welcome back to MA training!


----------



## MetalStorm (Apr 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Tlaloc!  

hmmm... a Titan, eh?


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Mt  :wavey:


----------

